# Apprenticeship Questions



## Stanly (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm going to be doing interview in the near future for an apprenticeship with southwest line constructors and was hoping I could get some help. I have a little experience with electrical work. I can run pretty much anything (fork lift, extend a fork, back hoe, front end loader, boom truck, man lift, scissor lift, ditch witch, gradall, knuckle truck). Then I've been working construction for 5 years, and industrial for about 3 and half years at a copper mine. Just a little about myself. So here are my questions. What could I except on the interview? Do they have you take a cast test or any test. And any suggestions as to make a point of on my resume? I really would like to have the opportunity and don't wanna screw it up going in unprepared.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Is this an Electrician apprentice, or a heavy equipment operator apprentice? If it's electrical, they're going to ask how much "hands on" you've had (electrical experience, not "pole setting") Not so much who you worked for, but what you did. Oh, and don't bring a beer to the interview.


----------



## Stanly (Jan 30, 2016)

Lol thanks joe, and one more thing. Do you know what kind of test they have you take?


----------

